# Morning Sickness - comes and go's



## Bubles25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

I'm driving myself mad. 

I'm 7 weeks 4 days pregnant and my MS started at 6 weeks, i felt sick as a dog in the mornings but only actually sick twice after being in the car. However the last 2 morning i have felt much better, is this normal that it comes and goes? 

I've had an early scan and we have seen the heart beat twice  I'm a over thinking thing as i have had a missed miscarriage last year? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bubles

Yes that's normal as hormone levels fluctuate. Once you've seen a heartbeat on scan the risk of miscarriage ls very small. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Bubles25 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you kaz. You have put our minds at rest. 

I felt sick again this morning   xxx


----------

